# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cutting Thick Villaboard Accurately

## lwright

Hi Folks, 
I want to use 7-10mm Villaboard as cladding.   I want to tile it on leaving gaps (see picture attached).   To look good it needs to be cut very clean.  What's the best way to do this?  I was told you can use a diamond tipped blade in a circular saw.  Alternately is there anywhere that can cut it for you for a reasonable price.   I live in Sydney & my renovation property is at Forster on the NSW north coast. 
Thanks, 
Lee.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
To do that I'd hire a wet diamond blade saw. Like this   KENNARDS HIRE&#174; - Saw - Diamond Wet 175mm (7") 
Cheers

----------


## lwright

Thanks Geoff, 
Sounds like a good idea. 
Regards,   
Lee.

----------


## Rod Dyson

I would use compress sheet for that kind of work.  
It is easily cut with an angle grinder with a diamond tipped blade.

----------


## lwright

Thanks Rod, 
What is compress sheet?  How is it different from Villaboard?  Can I get it at Bunnings? 
Lee.

----------


## Rod Dyson

I doubt it, I would go to a specialist store. We have CSP distributers here in Melboure. A good plasterboard store would be able to get it in for you. Google fibre cement sheet suppliers. 
Compressed sheet will not take on water where villaboard will. It is the product most external cladding is done with. parapets expressed joint linigs as you show in your pic's that would be compressed cement sheet. Villaboard is for internal use and has recessed edges to trowel up to a fush finish, Where as compressed sheet has square edges, for the purpose you propose.  Oh yes and the price more than double. but you do need it. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## cherub65

As Rod said it is compressed sheeting, you need to plan this well to work as framing has to be spot on. Would recommend that you double up on studs and noggins were joints will be
Check out hardies fixing guide

----------


## Gaza

> As Rod said it is compressed sheeting, you need to plan this well to work as framing has to be spot on. Would recommend that you double up on studs and noggins were joints will be
> Check out hardies fixing guide

  use hardies top hats / gaskets / strips from the exotec system. 
we cut a whole school using a diamind blade in festool track saw then hand sand the edges for a smooth finish.

----------


## Billy22Bob

with a normal cheapie Ozito 185mm power saw.
About 12 sheets of 18mm and about 20 sheets of 7.5mm have been cut and blade is still good. 4 tooth 185mm blades cost about $135 though. First cheap blade lasted about 10 minutes on the 18mm. 
Dust is an issue though so wet saw is good idea.
What they dont tell you is that Silicosis from blueboard/FCement can kill you in 15yrs whereas mesothelioma takes >20yrs.... 
Hardest thing will be to get the cuts straight. I'd opt for buying the sheets in the size you wont and using factory edges wherever possible. Bolt your saw upside down in a wide steady table as a panel saw with a some sort of no-stick fence/guide and possibly 20mm dowel for rollers on the edges. Dont forget your blade guarding when you do this.

----------


## lwright

Thanks everyone for the useful info.  
Lee.

----------

